# mod 910



## CP51 (Dec 2, 2012)

just bought a mod 910 for 200$ got two extra mags and 45 rounds it looks brand new. i went to the range let me tell you it is a sweet gun hardly no recoil! i could not be happier with the preformance, very pleased.does anyone think i got a good deal


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes you did but this is the wrong sub forum,this is for gunsmithing Smiths.

I had a 915,real nice considering it was the generic line to the 4digit models.I gave $300 for mine a long time ago and it had a nicer trigger than the 5900 series.Good buy.


----------

